# Flashlights, Headlamps, EDC, and Emergency Lights.



## Knight_Light (Jun 18, 2013)

If you look through the forums you see a lot of people asking for recommendations for EDC or for a light that they can keep inside a car or in case of emergencies inside the home. What has always puzzled me is why people always look for flashlights instead of headlamps to fill these roles.

I have been using flashlights and headlamps longer then I care to admit. A while back I switched over primarily to headlamps for EDC, car lights, emergency household lighting and I never looked back. Nowadays unless I need a light for a very specific role that cannot be filled by a headlamp I rely primarily on headlamps for most of my portable light needs. Now don’t get me wrong I still buy flashlights, and sometimes the reason is nothing more then because of how cool I think a particular light might be.

I understand the headlamp market is considerably underdeveloped when it comes to the flashlight market. Offering less choices when it comes to most things associated with a portable light product. But nonetheless the fact remains that in most emergency situations having your hands free is a huge asset. And in an EDC capacity a headlamp can do most things that a flashlight can and then some.

So this got me wondering why do most people look for flashlights instead of headlamps to fill their portable lighting needs when it comes to EDC and emergency lighting needs inside the car and home?


----------



## reppans (Jun 19, 2013)

Camper and former die-hard headlamp guy that turned traditional flashaholic. For me it's about:

- Portability: headbands are bulky and single purpose, certainly not going to pocket-carry one, and I don't always carry a murse.
- Selection: after discovering the online market, I found my BD/P camping headlamps to be junk. Also not fond of the electronic switches from ZL/S which adds another point of failure (read enough threads/posts to concern me), are not field-serviceable/bypassable, and perhaps closely related - they come with the shortest warranties in the biz.
- Alternatives: while you can't beat a dedicated headlamp for complex task work like plumbing under a sink, or engine work under a hood, I find using aftermarket headbands (eg. Nitecore and Fenix) with a cylindrical flashlight to be fine for those rare instances. The majority of my hands-free needs tends to be shorter-term and simpler, often satisfied by using a flashlight in lantern mode (eg, ceiling bounce), or just clipping and rolling my light into my shirt collar underneath my ear. For longer-term hands-free use (like camping) I EDC a DIY lantern diffuser/90-degree reflector, and "necklamp" cord in my *wallet* - these provide me with ~75% of the functionality of a lantern, angle-head flashlight, and headlamp for about 2% of the additional bulk and weight, a more than worthy compromise for me. 

As they say.. the only good [insert tool] is the one you happen to have with you.


----------



## subwoofer (Jun 19, 2013)

I couldn't agree more. Headlamps are the most useful of all portable lighting equipment, and the reason is that you can actually do something while using it - a task light.

If your hand is holding the light then you are now one-handed and can do far less and carry less. There are certainly times when you need more power or the point-ability of a flashlight, and sometimes when you need to put the light into another space to get the best view, so there is certainly a place for the hand held flashlight (I am a flashaholic!), but for real practical use, I will use a headlamp 90% of the time.

Most flashaholics like using a light for its own sake, so that itself becomes the task, but everyday task like taking out the rubbish, fitting the spare tyre, looking for something in the loft/shed/garage need a headlamp for you to be effective.


----------



## carrot (Jun 19, 2013)

These days I am less of a flashaholic and more of a headlampaholic. I don't daily carry a headlamp due to the inconvenience of the straps but if I go out knowing I'll need a light it's always a headlamp that comes along. I also have headlamps stashed everywhere, in my car and in my packs.

It is more convenient to be hands-free, and sometimes impossible to use a flashlight (climbing, for example, requires all limbs free). I would say 90% of my illumination tool usage is with a headlamp.

Personally, Petzl and Black Diamond headlamps have been great for me, although I do have a Zebralight and Surefire too.


----------



## ledmitter_nli (Jun 19, 2013)

Don't want to feel like I'm wearing a condom on my head. I prefer a compromise. A small anglehead task light like the ZebraLight H51C can clip onto the front of your gear and works great.


----------



## Knight_Light (Jun 19, 2013)

reppans said:


> Camper and former die-hard headlamp guy that turned traditional flashaholic. For me it's about:
> 
> - Portability: headbands are bulky and single purpose, certainly not going to pocket-carry one, and I don't always carry a murse.
> - Selection: after discovering the online market, I found my BD/P camping headlamps to be junk. Also not fond of the electronic switches from ZL/S which adds another point of failure (read enough threads/posts to concern me), are not field-serviceable/bypassable, and perhaps closely related - they come with the shortest warranties in the biz.
> ...


I would agree with your comments when talking about headlamps from Black Diamond or Petzl. But if you look at the selections from companies like Zebra Light, Spark, Fenix, Armytek, and Xtar it is really not true. Their offerings are no different in size and bulk then a comparable flashlight. Their warranties are the same as the flashlights from these companies. And most if not all of the ones mentioned work without a headband and include a pocket clip.


----------



## Knight_Light (Jun 19, 2013)

carrot said:


> I don't daily carry a headlamp due to the inconvenience of the straps


I would agree with your comments when talking about headlamps from Black Diamond or Petzl. But if you look at the selections from companies like Zebra Light, Spark, Fenix, Armytek, and Xtar it is really not true. Their offerings are no different in size and bulk then a comparable flashlight. And except for some of the odd shaped offerings from Spark they EDC just like a flashlight in the pocket. They also work well without a headband and have a pocket clip. Most of them will tail stand also.


----------



## reppans (Jun 19, 2013)

Knight_Light said:


> I would agree with your comments when talking about headlamps from Black Diamond or Petzl. But if you look at the selections from companies like Zebra Light, Spark, Fenix, Armytek, and Xtar it is really not true. Their offerings are no different in size and bulk then a comparable flashlight. Their warranties are the same as the flashlights from these companies. And most if not all of the ones mentioned work without a headband and include a pocket clip.



I believe ZL and S, the dedicated electronic switch companies (as mentioned, of which I'm not a fan), only offer a 1 yr warranty. I have a couple ZLs and find their specs so far off the mark (both high and low end), I never know what I'm getting and have been disappointed with both of mine. Fenix, unfortunately for me, does not believe in sub-lumen modes (my favorites), and don't appear quite as pocketable, or in 1xAA/14500 configs. The new Armytek offerings look very promising, I'll try those when available, they seem to back their products and customers. 

Without their headbands, these lights, even the angle heads which I have, aren't much better than a regular flashlight, esp. with my work-arounds. So it's just back to the limited selection problem, but I'm sure my priorities are different than most.


----------



## carrot (Jun 19, 2013)

When the mainstream flashlight makers make headlamps that eclipse mainstream headlamp manufacturers in features I'll certainly be interested. However, not many headlamps by flashlight makers seem to tick ALL of the right boxes:
- select between flood and throw
- red mode
- long tail of unregulated output after batteries are worn low
- comfortable for long use
- good lockout capability or stiff switch
- reliable

I do not need 800 lumens from a headlamp or any nonsense like that. I simply need it to be reasonably bright for navigating and walking around and also so I do not fall off cliff faces. Therefore runtime is a larger priority; I don't want to try to turn it on and find that I accidentally ran out of juice! Additionally I definitely do not want to have questions about the reliability, it should work exactly as advertised, every time.

Finally, since any headlamp requires straps to wear it on your head, it precludes me from carrying any headlamp on a daily basis. A headlamp without a strap is a flashlight, though oddly-shaped. I tried carrying a Zebralight "headlamp" without the strap once and I felt silly about it.


----------



## whiteoakjoe (Jun 19, 2013)

I keep a headlamp in every vehicle, Fenix or Zebra for just that reason. Your spot on in your assessment of their superiority to a flashlight for most everyday uses. But.. I still feel a bit silly wearing one in some places. I take photos at work of flaws that are delivered to the plant for reports, the best light I have for this type of work is a Zebralight H51Fc high CRI. But I use it as a flashlight for this purpose because I feel a little silly inspecting parts and photographing them with a headlamp! So most nights I have a Neutral Quark with me. I have a friend that I gave a H51Fw as a Christmas present he now EDC's it. I asked him about using it as a headlamp and he said the same thing "feel a bit silly walking around with a headlamp on but it makes a good flashlight". So maybe that's the root of the issue with headlamps we are just to self conscious (foolish) to utilize the best tool for the job! I have a hat that I wear on the farm that has an old Fenix HL21 on it has been there forever, the hat is stained around the band in the outline of the light. Don't ever think about what someone would think about me at home, and the headlamp is just there like my wallet or shoes, never think about it or how it looks. Although the wife sometimes asks if I "got my 16 tons dug today"!


----------



## Rexlion (Jun 19, 2013)

IMO a AAA light in the pocket is the perfect, unobtrusive EDC. No headlamp is that compact. I use what's on hand, and if the task requires both hands briefly, I can hold the light in my mouth. 

If I need both hands for a longer period, I go get the headlamp.


----------



## firemedic (Jun 19, 2013)

ledmitter_nli said:


> Don't want to feel like I'm wearing a condom on my head. I prefer a compromise. A small anglehead task light like the ZebraLight H51C can clip onto the front of your gear and works great.



A angle head can be clipped anywhere "pretty much" and pointed to where you want. I clip mine on my shirt all the time.


----------



## Knight_Light (Jun 19, 2013)

Since flashlights and headlamps both produce light their functionality and usefulness obviously overlap. However, to me headlamps can do almost everything a flashlight can so they can be substituted in that particular role. Flashlights on the other hand can only do some of the things a headlamp can.

And although the headlamp market is clearly underdeveloped compared to the flashlight market there are some amazing headlamps from companies like Zebra Light, Spark, Armytek etc. And they are all plenty portable with good run times as well as being feature rich. They have pocket clips, which are a lot more useful on a headlamp then on a flashlight. Allowing the user to clip it to a collar, backpack straps, the belt, etc. all being functional. Whereas a flashlight you can only basically clip to a baseball cap or a shirt collar.

And I understand that 99% of the people won’t EDC a headlamp with a strap. But the point remains that you can just as successfully EDC a headlamp with a pocket clip as you would a flashlight. And at the same time provide more capabilities then a flashlight.


----------



## Rosoku Chikara (Jun 19, 2013)

I see that several others have already mentioned PETZL headlamps. But, just in case some readers of this thread do not already know this, I think it should be pointed out that PETZL offers two very different types of headlamps.

One type uses a "normal" headband type arrangement, so those lights do tend to be relatively bulky in comparison with a small EDC flashlight.

However, PETZL also offers an extremely compact type of heandlamp that uses a thin "string" as the headband, so the whole thing is very small and completely self-contained. (You could put one in your pocket and forget that is was there. They are that small.)

One popular example is the "PETZL Zipka Plus 2" that uses 3 x AAA batteries. But, I have also seen an extremely tiny version (not sure what it was called) that used Lithium "coin" batteries. It was hardly bigger than an AAA keychain light, yet completely functional as a headlamp. (Even the much larger 3 x AAA model is well designed, and very compact.)

The thin headstrap might not be comfortable for long hours of use on a daily basis, but as a compact headlamp for use in emergencies, I feel that they are an amazingly well designed little product.

If anyone knows what that tiny little PETZL headlamp was called, I would be curious to know. From what I can tell, it seems that that particular model is no longer available at the PETZL website. 

By the way, I am also interested in knowing whether or not any other headlamp manufacturers offer a similar "self-contained" and compact strap design.


----------



## AVService (Jun 20, 2013)

Rosoku Chikara said:


> I see that several others have already mentioned PETZL headlamps. But, just in case some readers of this thread do not already know this, I think it should be pointed out that PETZL offers two very different types of headlamps.
> 
> One type uses a "normal" headband type arrangement, so those lights do tend to be relatively bulky in comparison with a small EDC flashlight.
> 
> ...



It is called the E+Lite

or that is what the current model is called.


----------



## Rosoku Chikara (Jun 20, 2013)

AVService said:


> It is called the E+Lite
> 
> or that is what the current model is called.



Thanks. I thought perhaps they were no longer made.

I took a look at it, and it seems to have some slight design changes over one that I once saw, but it is definitely what I was trying to describe.

I would ordinarily avoid a CR2032 light, but that little headlamp is very "cute."


----------



## Hogokansatsukan (Jun 20, 2013)

I use a headlamp daily doing leatherwork. I have the Petzl E+Lite tucked in an emergency bag.




For everyday though, I use a Spark ST6-460NW and a Spark SD6-460NW. I'll have to make a belt holster for the SD6 just for fun.


----------



## RCS1300 (Jun 28, 2013)

I always wanted to keep a headlamp in the Jeep vehicle in case of emergencies mostly because I will probably be changing a tire with it along the dark roadside. My only hesitation, and the reason I purchased a AA LED flashlight instead, was concern that the elastic in the headband would become ineffective after a year or more stored in the heat and humidity of the car. I even thought about obtaining a headband for the flashlight but did not for that same reason.

Thoughts on service life of an elastic headband stored in a very hot and humid environment?


----------



## subwoofer (Jun 28, 2013)

RCS1300 said:


> Thoughts on service life of an elastic headband stored in a very hot and humid environment?



This is a very good question. I have several lights which still work perfectly but the elastic has gone. Even not being in a hot and humid environment, elastic still perishes over time.


----------



## parametrek (Jun 28, 2013)

RCS1300 said:


> I always wanted to keep a headlamp in the Jeep vehicle in case of emergencies



Sounds like a small task light or angle light with a clip might be better for you. Clip it to your breast pocket or a hat brim. Some even have magnets, so you could snap it anywhere on your vehicle's body.

Edit: magnets are a lot less common than I thought. But it sounds very handy for car work. Maybe glue a fridge magnet to the battery cap of an MC11 or something.


----------



## Knight_Light (Jun 28, 2013)

RCS1300 said:


> I always wanted to keep a headlamp in the Jeep vehicle in case of emergencies mostly because I will probably be changing a tire with it along the dark roadside. My only hesitation, and the reason I purchased a AA LED flashlight instead, was concern that the elastic in the headband would become ineffective after a year or more stored in the heat and humidity of the car. I even thought about obtaining a headband for the flashlight but did not for that same reason.
> 
> Thoughts on service life of an elastic headband stored in a very hot and humid environment?


 Elastics do wear out over time however you can tighten most headbands tight enough to work in a pinch even if the elastic has worn out. But just like you should be checking your emergency lights periodically for function you should do the same thing with the other parts of your gear including the elastic headband. Similar to the way you should be checking your spare tire for air pressure.

As a side note I have used nylon webbing (that I use in climbing) in the past to replace the elastic. If you make it with a top band and you make it somewhat snug it will work and you do not have to worry about it degrading with time and heat.


----------



## Knight_Light (Jun 28, 2013)

parametrek said:


> Sounds like a small task light or angle light with a clip might be better for you. Clip it to your breast pocket or a hat brim. Some even have magnets, so you could snap it anywhere on your vehicle's body.
> 
> Edit: magnets are a lot less common than I thought. But it sounds very handy for car work. Maybe glue a fridge magnet to the battery cap of an MC11 or something.


Clipping it to your breast pocket is nowhere as efficient as having a headlamp. And if you do not happen to have a baseball hat then the other suggestion simply doesn’t work.

Magnets are an excellent idea and can easily be incorporated into most lights. Remember with the smaller lights that have a stainless steel pocket clip you can utilize that as an attachment point.

Some lights even come with magnetic attachments specifically for this, specifically naming the Spark headlamp.


----------



## RCS1300 (Jun 28, 2013)

I purchased a diffuser for my AA LED light stored in the Jeep figuring I can lay the light on the ground next to me to provide the needed light. I don't leave batteries in the light for concern of corrosion. The batteries are stored in dedicated plastic holders. I check the batteries with a ZTS battery tester every year when I change my smoke detector batteries.

For me to depend on a headlamp that is stored in a vehicle 24/7 365 days a year I would probably have to replace the headband every 18 months.


----------



## Knight_Light (Jun 28, 2013)

RCS1300 said:


> I purchased a diffuser for my AA LED light stored in the Jeep figuring I can lay the light on the ground next to me to provide the needed light. I don't leave batteries in the light for concern of corrosion. The batteries are stored in dedicated plastic holders. I check the batteries with a ZTS battery tester every year when I change my smoke detector batteries.


 You seem like a pretty responsible individual.  My recommendation is go to REI and get yourself some "BlueWater 1'' Climb-Spec Tubular Webbing" (Item # 737298) and build yourself a headband with a top strap. 1 inch tape will be a direct replacement for most headbands with elastic. This you will not have to worry about leaving in the car.


----------



## markr6 (Jun 28, 2013)

I say leave one of each in your car. Take one of each camping (need a backup anyway), and leave whatever you want at home (1, 2 or 100 lights) and choose whichever is necessary for the task.

For *EDC*, I sometimes take my H51 but WITHOUT the headband. Because it's annoying to have it dangling around when in use, and even more annyoing to have to bunch it up into my palm to prevent that. It's also an issue of getting it pointed in the right direction. That sounds simple, but there's no fiddling whatsoever with a flashlight since the light only comes out at one end. I have to "roll" my H51 in the right direction and I can never really easily "point" it at anything. And since I don't carry the headband, I lose all the headlamp functionallity in the first place so it's just a 90° torch.

So long story short, headlamps do it all plus more, but just not something I would ever use for EDC unfortunately.


----------



## jayflash (Jun 28, 2013)

Like Carrot, I've got head lights stashed everywhere my flashlights are, and that's in a lot of places, including the glovebox in my cars. I've been a fan of the convenience of headlights since the seventies, when few choices were available. I used to get laughed at when converting my Streamlight 4AA folding flashlight/headlight and using it as a headlight years ago as an industrial electrician. Now the choices are fantastic, small, and bright. You bet I use a dedicated headlight on the job these days - I need both hands free most of the time and I work 3rd shift. One huge change from years ago is that almost all the maintenance guys have small LED lights in their pockets. Yeah, they're mostly cheaper 3AA single output types, but we get free batteries. By example I'm trying to show them a good light is more reliable (I have to keep fixing their's and keep stocked with Caig Deoxit and Gold ) and these same fellows will spend megabucks on Snap-On hand tools.

Yes, #1 for headlight. More is better as they each have different advantages, just like flashlights.


----------



## Knight_Light (Jun 28, 2013)

markr6 said:


> For *EDC*, I sometimes take my H51 but WITHOUT the headband. Because it's annoying to have it dangling around when in use, and even more annyoing to have to bunch it up into my palm to prevent that. It's also an issue of getting it pointed in the right direction. That sounds simple, but there's no fiddling whatsoever with a flashlight since the light only comes out at one end. I have to "roll" my H51 in the right direction and I can never really easily "point" it at anything. And since I don't carry the headband, I lose all the headlamp functionallity in the first place so it's just a 90° torch.
> 
> So long story short, headlamps do it all plus more, but just not something I would ever use for EDC unfortunately.


 I EDC headlamps all the time without a headband attachment. As much as I love headlamps the headbands make them cumbersome. But a well-designed pocket clip gives you a whole new set of options with the headlamp. One of my favorite places to clip one while using it is to my shirt collar right underneath my chin. You would think you would get a lot of glare from that placement but you actually get non.


----------



## Knight_Light (Jun 28, 2013)

jayflash said:


> By example I'm trying to show them a good light is more reliable (I have to keep fixing their's and keep stocked with Caig Deoxit and Gold ) and these same fellows will spend megabucks on Snap-On hand tools.


 Snap On are expensive, to the point where one screwdriver is probably equivalent to most non custom EDC offerings. I seen that phenomenon with some of my mechanic friends and could never understand that.


----------



## Launch Mini (Jun 28, 2013)

Great point, especially for the car.
I think I stuck a "regular" flashlight in my car, purely from habit. I will swap it out for a headlamp, as the most likely use is mechanical ( tire) or something most likely requiring the use of hands.
Plus, I always EDC a SPY, so that will have me covered on the handheld, high power if needed, light.


----------



## Trevtrain (Jun 28, 2013)

parametrek said:


> Sounds like a small task light or angle light with a clip might be better for you. Clip it to your breast pocket or a hat brim. Some even have magnets, so you could snap it anywhere on your vehicle's body.
> 
> Edit: magnets are a lot less common than I thought. But it sounds very handy for car work. Maybe glue a fridge magnet to the battery cap of an MC11 or something.



I picked up a really great tip in one of these threads a few weeks back.

Never mind the glue, you can use heatshrink tubing to attach magnets to the pocket clip of your MC11 or most other lights. The small magnets sold at places like Fasttech or IO are perfect. Place two or three along the clip or you can even double them (one on top of another) for extra strength if you like.

Just be sure to keep the heat as low as possible, as excess heat will degrade the magnets. I recommend shrinking the tubing in quick passes over small sections and allowing time for the whole assembly to cool between sections.

............

As to headlamps in general, I'm bought a low-output (by today's standards) "Aurora" unit in about 2003. 3 LEDs, 3 levels, 3AAA, no reflector and all flood - IIRC I think it was just over $50. Adequate for cooking and washing up in camp, great for reading in the tent. The original elastic strap lasted a good few years and I simply replaced it with 25mm elastic from a craft/sewing shop.

I recently purchased the Spark SD73 and SX5 and man, what a game-changer! It's hard to appreciate the utility of a headlamp until you get used to using one. 
The SD73 is all flood (although I do have the optional reflector) and the coverage almost perfectly matches the natural field of vision. Result - everywhere you look there is light. I'm not normally a fan of 3AAA lights but this one has very respectable runtimes and is lightweight and comfortable to wear.

The SX5 is slightly more awkward for some tasks (with the discrete rear battery chamber), but given that I can run 3AA, 1*18650 or 1*26650 I'm always sure of having something on hand to feed it. I don't find it quite bright enough for a bike light in a metro area but I think on a rural road (with dark-adapted eyes) it would be OK. The optional 4*18650 carrier supposedly gives me an insane runtime of over 11 hours on Super (320 lm) or 25 hours on Max (170 lm) making it perfect for extended night rides or forest walks. 

Both of the Sparks can be run at the highest output for the life of the batteries without risk of overheating due to the relatively underdriven emitters. I'm waiting for summer to do more testing on this.

Damn, didn't intend to make this a promo for Spark.






Anyway, the point that I'm making is that I think a lot of people just don't understand how useful a headlamp can be until they've worn one for a while. Due to my preference for flood in a headlamp, I don't think I'd consider them a replacement for my small EDC lights (Fenix LD01 and Thrunite Ti) but I certainly wouldn't venture too far from home without one.

..............

Finally, I'm following Knight-Light's Armytek Wizard review with interest. It may well be my next purchase.


----------



## eh4 (Jun 29, 2013)

If you are carrying an angle head ZL and wear a ball cap you can simply clip the light to the bill when you need a head lamp, no band required.
Clip fastened at battery cap side, clipped Under bill, near my temple works well.


----------



## Knight_Light (Jun 29, 2013)

Trevtrain said:


> I picked up a really great tip in one of these threads a few weeks back.
> 
> Never mind the glue, you can use heatshrink tubing to attach magnets to the pocket clip of your MC11 or most other lights. The small magnets sold at places like Fasttech or IO are perfect. Place two or three along the clip or you can even double them (one on top of another) for extra strength if you like.


 This works wonderfully provided the light is not too heavy. Great job for pointing this out.



Trevtrain said:


> Just be sure to keep the heat as low as possible, as excess heat will degrade the magnets. I recommend shrinking the tubing in quick passes over small sections and allowing time for the whole assembly to cool between sections.


 Although the fact that magnets will demagnetize with excessive heat it is not something you should worry about in this application. That is something you should worry about when you are soldering but not applying heat shrinking. This typically occurs when you heat a Neodymium magnet above 300°C.




Trevtrain said:


> I recently purchased the Spark SD73 and SX5 and man, what a game-changer! It's hard to appreciate the utility of a headlamp until you get used to using one.
> The SD73 is all flood (although I do have the optional reflector) and the coverage almost perfectly matches the natural field of vision. Result - everywhere you look there is light. I'm not normally a fan of 3AAA lights but this one has very respectable runtimes and is lightweight and comfortable to wear.
> Damn, didn't intend to make this a promo for Spark.


 First of all don’t be ashamed to promo Spark headlamps. They make an awesome product and in my opinion have the best pure flood beam in their respective category. But my question for you is why did you get the SD73 vs SD52? The AA format to me is so much better. Not to mention the output levels are exactly the same for the 2 headlamps you just get longer runtimes with the SD52.



Trevtrain said:


> Due to my preference for flood in a headlamp, I don't think I'd consider them a replacement for my small EDC lights (Fenix LD01 and Thrunite Ti) but I certainly wouldn't venture too far from home without one.


 If you got a headlamp that was not pure flood you would totally be able to EDC it. Even more so if you switched to 18650 format as you can overcome some of the problems associated with a pure flood with higher levels of output.


----------



## Trevtrain (Jun 29, 2013)

Knight_Light said:


> Although the fact that magnets will demagnetize with excessive heat it is not something you should worry about in this application. That is something you should worry about when you are soldering but not applying heat shrinking. This typically occurs when you heat a Neodymium magnet above 300°C.



300°C is the Curie temperature at which magnets will become completely demagnetised but they can start to lose some strength at as little as 80°C. 




Knight_Light said:


> First of all don’t be ashamed to promo Spark headlamps. They make an awesome product and in my opinion have the best pure flood beam in their respective category. But my question for you is why did you get the SD73 vs SD52? The AA format to me is so much better. Not to mention the output levels are exactly the same for the 2 headlamps you just get longer runtimes with the SD52.



I read quite a few (sometimes conflicting) threads and reviews. Two main things that concerned me about the SD52 was a reported tendency to switch off when bumped or sat down too hard on the end caps. Low spring tension coupled with an electronic switch was cited as the reason. I don't know how bad the problem actually was, but I've discovered I have to give my SD73 a fair smack to get the same effect.
The other issue I read was that the SD52 only provided "Super" output level when driven with 14500s and not on regular eneloops. The SD73 gave the same level, but on regular NiMH cells.

Certainly I would ordinarily prefer AA to AAA.



Knight_Light said:


> If you got a headlamp that was not pure flood you would totally be able to EDC it. Even more so if you switched to 18650 format as you can overcome some of the problems associated with a pure flood with higher levels of output.



Well, the Armytek Wizard Pro certainly looks promising in this regard although I'm still somewhat ambiguous about a Li-Ion cell on my forehead. Certainly wouldn't do it with a budget light or cell. 
The Spark headlamps can't really be worn on a neck lanyard or discretely tucked into a shirt pocket so they don't replace my smaller single AAA lights for EDC. Living in a metro area, I don't typically need a lot of outupt on me at all times. If I want a more powerful light, I'll get one from my kit.


----------



## Knight_Light (Jun 29, 2013)

Trevtrain said:


> 300°C is the Curie temperature at which magnets will become completely demagnetised but they can start to lose some strength at as little as 80°C.


 Although what you say is technically accurate the loss is so insignificant at 80°C it really wouldn’t matter. You would probably destroy the shrinkwrap by the time you heated up the magnets that hot. So let’s agree to disagree. 




Trevtrain said:


> I read quite a few (sometimes conflicting) threads and reviews. Two main things that concerned me about the SD52 was a reported tendency to switch off when bumped or sat down too hard on the end caps. Low spring tension coupled with an electronic switch was cited as the reason. I don't know how bad the problem actually was, but I've discovered I have to give my SD73 a fair smack to get the same effect.
> The other issue I read was that the SD52 only provided "Super" output level when driven with 14500s and not on regular eneloops. The SD73 gave the same level, but on regular NiMH cells.


 
You do definitely have to give them a very substantial smack for that to happen. Which is definitely a drawback but manageable in most situations. As far as achieving the super output I definitely do that with a regular set of freshly charged Eneloops. If you switch to a lithium with a dummy cell you can get even higher outputs but me personally I don’t mess with it as the runtimes suffer greatly.




Trevtrain said:


> Well, the Armytek Wizard Pro certainly looks promising in this regard although I'm still somewhat ambiguous about a Li-Ion cell on my forehead. Certainly wouldn't do it with a budget light or cell.
> The Spark headlamps can't really be worn on a neck lanyard or discretely tucked into a shirt pocket so they don't replace my smaller single AAA lights for EDC. Living in a metro area, I don't typically need a lot of outupt on me at all times. If I want a more powerful light, I'll get one from my kit.


There are definitely other headlamps besides the Armytek wizard which in my opinion are quite pocketable. Zebra light, Fenix, Xtar are all pocketable, even the ST series from Spark in my opinion is quite pocketable. They all can be in my opinion worn on a lanyard.


----------



## cnicook (Jul 7, 2013)

I carry a Fenix PD20 with me everywhere I go, but I usually have a decent headlamp handy as well. I keep one in my truck, beside my bed, in my get home bag , and in my toolbox. They certainly do come in handy.


----------



## Knight_Light (Jul 9, 2013)

It would be helpful if you told people what kind of headlamp


----------



## Etsu (Jul 10, 2013)

I like headlamps for 3 purposes: fixing stuff around the house, camping, and sometimes cycling. But they're too bulky and look too odd for everyday use. Definitely have their niche, where it's essential to have use of both hands. And LEDs have made them light enough and small enough for comfort, where it used to be with incandescents that it felt like a boat-anchor attached to your forehead.


----------



## Knight_Light (Jul 13, 2013)

My impressions of EDCing the Armytek Wizard Pro along with some tips for EDCing headlamps in general. http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb/...=2#post4221726


----------



## reppans (Jul 13, 2013)

HERE are some more hands-free options for the cylindrical flashlight folks that I EDC in my wallet (as mentioned above). I particularly like broad "fuel" options shown to tune the performance of my light.

For more technical tasks, and those that feel they need the pinpoint accuracy of a headband, but still prefer to use their cylindrical lights, I found THESE aftermarket headbands to work the best.


----------



## archcat74 (Jul 13, 2013)

I bought a Fenix PD35. Can't wait to get it delivered now...


----------



## Cereal_Killer (Jul 13, 2013)

There is some very good information / perspectives in this thread so I dont have much to add that hasn't already been said. 

When I bought my H31 used it had a holder but no strap, when I bought the replacement strap from ZL it came with a holder and the H31 holder fits my SC52 perfectly so other than it doesn't throw light as wide since its on the side of my head it makes for a great head light and its also my main EDC so I've always got it in my pocket, I carry the old home made strap in the car and my complete H31 setup in my go-bag. 

Im really hoping ZL comes out with an H52 to match the performance I've came to expect out of my SC52, I would gladly replace it as my primary EDC. I also imagine the number of H51's on the used market will increase while price decreases when/if the new model comes out. You see H31's for ~$30 all the time, if H51's were that price I'd have a few of them already, right now your lucky to find one for <$45. 

One day soon I'm going to pick up some tiny little rare earth magnets and attach them on the inside of all my zebralight tail caps under the spring. That way when I don't feel like wearing the strap I can still stick it to anything metal I want and point it at whatever I need.


----------



## Trevtrain (Jul 13, 2013)

*Re: Magnetic tailcap*



Cereal_Killer said:


> One day soon I'm going to pick up some tiny little rare earth magnets and attach them on the inside of all my zebralight tail caps under the spring. That way when I don't feel like wearing the strap I can still stick it to anything metal I want and point it at whatever I need.



This is a nice idea that several manufacturers have already implemented. I'm not sure that you can do it with your Zebralight though. I looked inside the the tailcap of my SC51 and it seems to be a circuit board with a spring attached. It doesn't look like it is meant to come out easily.

I tried a similar trick with my Fenix MC11 but the magnets I had were not strong enough to hold the light and they also dislodged the spring. Fasttech and IO have magnets but I'm not sure it they'd be big enough for the tailcap use.

You may be best to glue the magent to the outside of the tailcap or use heatshrink to put magnets on the pocket clip of your Zebra. The best thought-out option that I've seen are the screw-in magnets on the Spark SD series.

In any case, let us know if you have any success.


----------



## Cereal_Killer (Jul 14, 2013)

*Re: Magnetic tailcap*

I've been looking into it for awhile now and I really do think I can get one on the inside under the spring, there's no PCB in the tail, jus a thin black coated layer of metal the spring is soldered to. I believe a rare earth magnet should be more than strong enough to hold it (especially my H31). I saw pictures of another guy who glued his into the outside of the tail of his zebra and it held even upside down. 

Between flashlights, guns, cars and my cartridge collecting hobbies I've got a lot of projects that need finished before getting around to modding my perfectly good Zebralights (tho I did finally bead blast the chrome off my sc52's clip today). If anyone has a spare tiny little magnent laying around they wanted to send me I'd be more than happy to experiment with how to install inside the tail cap.


----------



## Jash (Jul 18, 2013)

*Re: Magnetic tailcap*

There's an HL21 in my EDC bag, and another in my hiking pack. I keep an HL30 in my bedside drawer and it comes out a couple of times a week.

I don't actually like headlamps. They're dorky looking, inunspiring and bland, but they certainly make life easier when you need two hands and a controlled beam of light.


----------



## markr6 (Jul 19, 2013)

*Re: Magnetic tailcap*



Jash said:


> I don't actually like headlamps. They're dorky looking...



My wife's friend saw me coming into the house one night with my H51w on. She basically said that in so many words. I sure she's never experienced the convenience/necessity of using one. I was out there walking my dog, picking up poop with one hand and throwing it in a bag I was carrying in the other hand plus his leash...it absolutely sucks doing that with a torch!


----------



## Knight_Light (Jul 19, 2013)

*Re: Magnetic tailcap*



markr6 said:


> My wife's friend saw me coming into the house one night with my H51w on. She basically said that in so many words.


 That's probably because the H51W doesn't come with a top strap.


----------



## markr6 (Jul 19, 2013)

*Re: Magnetic tailcap*



Knight_Light said:


> That's probably because the H51W doesn't come with a top strap.



LOL! In that case I probably would have been a little embarrased!


----------

